
Hollywood Faces “Devastating” Costs from California Bill Targeting Gig Economy - Supermighty
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-faces-devastating-costs-state-bill-targeting-uber-1219575
======
Fjolsvith
So unfortunate that "talent" making more than $250k a year will have a tax
loophole closed by this bill.

